

Make helping the needy go viral. - borue

Hello Friends.
Imagine that you make a purchase this holiday season and your purchase does not benefit the seller but a total stranger - rather, your purchase benefits a needy person somewhere in this world.<p>That&#x27;s the idea behind www.borue.org. We sell shirts and raise funds and awareness about world causes. We donate 100% of the net profits generated from the sale of our shirts towards a cause.<p>We need your help. We launched the project but the success of the project depends on our collective efforts. We need your help in getting the word out.<p>For our first organization we have partnered up with Watsi.org. Many of your might be familiar with Watsi, as some of their funds came from Y combinator.<p>Let&#x27;s see how much positivity we can bring in the lives of those who are less fortunate.<p>Always remember that not everyone in this world can experience the joy of making a new purchase. But we can bring positivity and happiness in their lives through the sale of our shirts. We can raise funds and help the needy!!<p>Thank you for reading this and your help.
This is a wonderful community.
www.Borue.org
www.facebook.com&#x2F;borue.org
www.twitter.com&#x2F;borueusa<p>-Lastly, a lot of irrelevant stuff goes viral, let&#x27;s make helping the needy go viral.
======
jlgaddis
This is the third time in the last week you've spammed HN with your link. It's
obviously not working. Go somewhere else.

